# Best guesses as to what happened? *UPDATE*



## BaconCoHunter (Dec 23, 2016)

I've recently noticed these 2 bucks, one with a major gash on his right front leg/chest area and the other on his upper back. I'm pretty sure the first is from a gun wound, but the second one I'm wondering what you guy's thoughts are as to what happened, and if I should put him down or if he should survive it.


He finally showed up a few weeks later on trail cams looking like this. What are you guys thoughts now?


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Ouch!  Hard to say.  Amazing he's still going.  Definitely a pic we can all learn from.

He'll be eating good though!


----------



## donald-f (Dec 23, 2016)

It looks like in the second photo he is not using the right front leg. It looks like the wound is really infected. As far as putting him down it is up to you but I would not partake of any of the meat. He is young, maybe 2 1/2.


----------



## BaconCoHunter (Dec 23, 2016)

I've got numerous photos of him coming to that same pile all within the last 2 weeks so I believe he is getting around pretty good with it for as bad as it looks. I definitely wouldn't be doing anything with the meat if I were to shoot him, I was more concerned with putting him down if he was going to die from it anyways as I wouldn't want him to suffer, and especially don't want him attracting any more coyotes than I already have with an easy meal if the wound is fatal.


----------



## ucfireman (Dec 23, 2016)

Does he seem to be losing more weight? If he is maintain or gaining Id let him go and watch, especially if you feed year round. If he is losing id take him, don't know if id eat him though.
I'm watching a deer that had a bad broken leg, he is maintaining weight and the break looks to be healing.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Dec 23, 2016)

donald-f said:


> It looks like in the second photo he is not using the right front leg. It looks like the wound is really infected. As far as putting him down it is up to you but I would not partake of any of the meat. He is young, maybe 2 1/2.



I don't see any oozing; yet.  That right antler will be screwed up next year if he lives.


----------



## catch22 (Dec 23, 2016)

If they are coming regular I would monitor their health as someone else said.......if they appear to be getting along ok, I'd let them walk


----------



## BaconCoHunter (Dec 23, 2016)

It's hard to say if he's lost any weight from it or from rutting so hard, because I watched him 7-8 different sits run multiple does hard and cam pics constantly chasing so he has lost weight but I'm not sure what from. If he does keep losing or doesn't gain any back I'll know within the next week or so if he lives anyways. I believe the last pic I had of him was 3-4 days ago, so he may already have passed.. who knows


----------



## GSUQUAD (Dec 23, 2016)

Don't shoot him to end his "misery." I hear someone often say "well it's better than the alternative." 

I assume let nature take its course.  He might get thin, his rack might get messed up, or he might die.  At least you gave the guy the chance to figure it out on its own.  

If you want to eat him, shoot him.  If he is a trophy to you, shoot him.  I doubt his wound is harmful to your health.  But I think he is better off playing the hand he is dealt than for you or me to decide when he may or may not be suffering.  

Now if you walk up on him and his skin sinks into his ribs and he doesn't have the strength to run from you.. end it.  For now, I'll bet my hard earned money he has a good chance at surviving.


----------



## Permitchaser (Dec 23, 2016)

Looks like he survived a hit by a car. He's moving around so I'd give him another year to see what happens


----------



## Walker44 (Dec 23, 2016)

very glad to see some real nature people out there UNLIKE the fools who shot the doe behind our property and left her there , her two fawns were about 30 yards away looking for her   As a hunter we are the caretakers of the wildlife   Looks like he will do fine in time If not another decision has to be made


----------



## BaconCoHunter (Dec 23, 2016)

Oh no doubt, my only reason to shoot him was if everyone was in agreement that he was certain to die from it. I wouldn't want any additional reasons for coyotes to attract to my property as I already have a hard enough time dealing with the big group I have now. I certainly wouldn't want them to get ahold of him.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 23, 2016)

Wound number two, IMHO, is going to die.  It appears he is on weight drop already looking at his hips.  That is a big, big, wound.  Having been an investor in the past with some Ohio deer farms(selling semen, etc) from the stock, I think he will die from infection. I have seen many injured bucks from fighting in the pens and they are tough, but the diameter of that opening is a challenge.  I think he will drop weight and die a bad one with the coyotes on him soon. just a thought.  If continuous monitoring and no disruption is an option, so be it...good luck


----------



## nmurph (Dec 23, 2016)

About 15 years ago I had a doe come running under my my climber and stop. She stood there and looked back for a few seconds. I look to see what she's looking at, expecting a buck, and here comes a 'yote. She stands her ground as he circles her. They went around and around several times. He kept trying to grab her. Finally he managed to get her hide in about the exact same spot as the first buck and rip the a similar sized chuck of hide off. The doe seemed unfazed and the 'yote made a few attempts to chew. That was all I needed to see, and put a bullet through him. He was DRT. The doe gave him a few glances and headed off. I saw her several more times over the season and she seemed to be doing fine. BTW, this was in Bacon County.


----------



## Doubletrouble (Dec 23, 2016)

Give him time & see what happens.


----------



## Flash (Dec 23, 2016)

BaconCoHunter said:


> I've got numerous photos of him coming to that same pile all within the last 2 weeks so I believe he is getting around pretty good with it for as bad as it looks. I definitely wouldn't be doing anything with the meat if I were to shoot him, I was more concerned with putting him down if he was going to die from it anyways as I wouldn't want him to suffer, and especially don't want him attracting any more coyotes than I already have with an easy meal if the wound is fatal.



 Is that corn and sweet taters??? Never knew they ate ST.


----------



## antharper (Dec 24, 2016)

I'd guess both are bad placed shots , and I'd let em walk  !


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 24, 2016)

Ballistic tip bullets?


----------



## antharper (Dec 24, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Ballistic tip bullets?



Probably so !!!


----------



## Tony p (Dec 25, 2016)

If he is hurt bad the coyotes you already have will take care of him I would give him a chance


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 27, 2016)

Dang... that's tough to look at.  He looks awful in general, just his "look".  I'd have to take him out of his misery, regardless if I had a tag or not.  I can't stand to watch em' suffer.


----------



## Roadking65 (Dec 30, 2016)

what about showing the picture to a vet and get some antibiotics in powder form and sprinkle it on the food if He's returning to the same feeder? maybe help him out ?


----------



## BaconCoHunter (Dec 30, 2016)

checking cams today to see if he's still around, I'll know more on what to do if he's still there.


----------



## livetohunt (Dec 30, 2016)

With a hole that big I don't see any way that he will survive. It will not heal.


----------



## roperdoc (Dec 30, 2016)

The smaller wound seems to be granulating with little swelling or drainage. The large wound is not draining much, the limb below is not edematous. Main defect appears to be missing skin, not bone or muscle. A large wound,yes, but no true indications of serious infection at this point, nor structural damage that is likely to prevent use of the limb in the future. He keeps showing up to eat so he is feeling ok. He may be favoring the leg a little in the second photo or may just be between steps when the camera went off. Appears to be bearing weight on it in the first photo. His weight is down but no worse than some "Healthy" hard rutting bucks Ive seen recently. ( Or some of our cattle herds in the area with the drought we've had!)
 I feel he has a great chance of living through this. He appears to have already survived the acute phase of his injuries, and is in a recuperate/rebuild phase now. I regularly see livestock heal wounds worse than this. It's amazing what they will come through. If he was suffering, he would be bedded up and not coming to feed. If he takes it easy and keeps eating we should see him next year.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 1, 2017)

roperdoc said:


> The smaller wound seems to be granulating with little swelling or drainage. The large wound is not draining much, the limb below is not edematous. Main defect appears to be missing skin, not bone or muscle. A large wound,yes, but no true indications of serious infection at this point, nor structural damage that is likely to prevent use of the limb in the future. He keeps showing up to eat so he is feeling ok. He may be favoring the leg a little in the second photo or may just be between steps when the camera went off. Appears to be bearing weight on it in the first photo. His weight is down but no worse than some "Healthy" hard rutting bucks Ive seen recently. ( Or some of our cattle herds in the area with the drought we've had!)
> I feel he has a great chance of living through this. He appears to have already survived the acute phase of his injuries, and is in a recuperate/rebuild phase now. I regularly see livestock heal wounds worse than this. It's amazing what they will come through. If he was suffering, he would be bedded up and not coming to feed. If he takes it easy and keeps eating we should see him next year.



Two different deer.


----------



## BaconCoHunter (Jan 10, 2017)

updated with new pics


----------



## NantucketShedHunter (Jan 10, 2017)

_He dropped early._


----------



## antharper (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks to be doing good , he don't look real good but I bet he'll be ok


----------



## spencer12 (Jan 15, 2017)

He looks like he is pulling through, he's a survivor for sure.


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 15, 2017)

Not seeing any new pics


----------



## NantucketShedHunter (Jan 15, 2017)

They're on the first page.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 17, 2017)

wounds appear to be closing up for sure, but he sure looks poor.   Hope he makes it.  Guess he's still eating, that's a positive sign.  Hope to see more updates!


----------



## Nannyman (Feb 27, 2017)

I had a young buck this year with the same wound. I could see his shoulder bone. He had it tough for 6wks or so but made a full recovery.


----------

